# Callalisa Creek 07/11



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Headed out to to the Callalisa Creek backwaters in New Smyrna with my friend on his little 12" flats boat. Hit a nice couple of cuts back in there (LOTS OF OYSTERS!  ) and got a couple nice fish. 16" Flounder, same size Sheepshead, a couple 12" Mangrove Snappers, 15" Trout, a weird snake/fish/mini sea monster type thing (never seen one before), and about 4 flounder that came all the way to the boat and got off, I was having a hard time hooking them for some reason. All on live shrimp. Not too shabby! Heading back out later on in the week.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Good Post*



vulcanizedplease said:


> Headed out to to the Callalisa Creek backwaters in New Smyrna with my friend on his little 12" flats boat. Hit a nice couple of cuts back in there (LOTS OF OYSTERS!  ) and got a couple nice fish. 16" Flounder, same size Sheepshead, a couple 12" Mangrove Snappers, 15" Trout, a weird snake/fish/mini sea monster type thing (never seen one before), and about 4 flounder that came all the way to the boat and got off, I was having a hard time hooking them for some reason. All on live shrimp. Not too shabby! Heading back out later on in the week.


A little shallow in there especially low Tide. Try Browns Bay on a rising Tide great Red fishing its the next cut to the South from the Main Chanel.
If a Flounder hits you feel a series of taps almost like mild elec shock if you have a sensative Rod, wait 3 to 5 seconds set the Hook unless they are Circles then you dont have to make sure they are sharp.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sounds like you may have found the not so elusive lizardfish, AKA sea monster thingy.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Sounds like you may have found the not so elusive lizardfish, AKA sea monster thingy.


Ah yes, after a google image search, that's what it was. Nasty creatures. To be honest, it scared the hell out of me! It was dark and we were pretty far out in the Lagoon, I was reeling my rod in and thought I had a couple oysters stuck on it since it was a little heavy and not fighting, I pulled it up to the boat and had a Sci-Fi movie moment for a second :redface:


----------

